
Mining Bitcoin on an Apple II: A Highly Impractical Guide - option8
https://retroconnector.com/mining-bitcoin-on-an-apple-ii-a-highly-impractical-guide/
======
option8
TL;DR: Mining Bitcoin on a 1MHz 8-bit processor will cost you more than the
world's combined economies, and take roughly 256 trillion years.

